# I got to hear and see "on yonder book" last night.



## Brother_Steve (Jun 10, 2015)

It is not part of our work in New Jersey but seeing it was refreshing.


----------



## streeter (Jun 10, 2015)

Brother_Steve said:


> It is not part of our work in New Jersey but seeing it was refreshing.



Yep - i learned this many years ago - beautiful ritual - it is performed in many jurisdictions and under various names...
best - r.


----------



## Psalm 133 (Jun 10, 2015)

I received the "on yonder book" charge at my Master Mason degree and personally, I thought it was the most memorable part of the degree. Very inspiring.


----------



## Monstrum (Jun 14, 2015)

I never experience this, I would love to though. In a perfect world I guess, every lodge will be on the same accord, but I will for sure find information on it and read it. Thanks brothers, knowledge is what keeps us men strong and as members of the craft.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, aren't I the wet blanket. I find the Walking Charge, as it's known in some jurisdictions, to be a bit mawkish.


----------



## Monstrum (Jun 17, 2015)

Can you explain your statement Bro Cook?


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 17, 2015)

My Lodge uses it once all the official ritual work is done.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 18, 2015)

I was lucky to hear it myself this past year in the lodge I am affiliated with.  I plan on doing this charge next year from the east too after the third degree!


----------



## SMcNPM (Aug 11, 2015)

'On Yonder Book' is known by many names; 'The Walking Charge' , 'The Canadian Charge' , and others. It is used in numerous Masonic Jurisdictions as an optional Charge for the MM Degree. It is a beautiful piece of work that is performed by a few here in New Jersey *AFTER* the official Degree ritual is finished. I was fortunate enough to learn this piece as it is used in my Mother Jurisdiction of Indiana, and I rarely give it. In regards to some not liking the Charge, I have seen it done with a forceful deliberation to the Newly Raised - this may be to what Bro Cook is referring. The intent behind the Charge is to remind one of *ALL* of our Obligations with a beautiful and memorable piece of work.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/on-yonder-book-full-version.17942/


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 11, 2015)

SMcNPM said:


> '?..this  may be to what Bro Cook is referring...



No


----------



## Sk3tchNinja (Aug 14, 2015)

It was very cool having the the Gold Collars perform my MM second half, and afterwards perform the Canadian Charge. It spoke to me more so than any other.


----------

